
Steve Ballmer:  iPad Not affordable for all - aj
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13924_3-20006832-64.html
======
bradleyland
In my opinion, the worst thing a CEO can do is take a denialist approach to
his competitors' successes. Microsoft is so large, and they compete on so many
fronts, it is inevitable that they're going to face stiff competition from
_somebody_. Today, this just happens to be Apple and Google. Ballmer has this
terrible vacuum-cleaner-salesman approach to answering these questions. It's
almost painful to watch.

I'd have a lot more respect for him if he spent less time being dismissive and
had better answers about where his company is going in order to answer these
successes.

Imagine the difference in the media/community response if Ballmer had come on
stage at D8 with a (even somewhat) working Courier tablet. That's a moot point
actually, because compared to the coverage of Google I/O and Steve Jobs'
appearance at D8, Ballmer has received little coverage. Gee, I wonder why?

------
theashworld
Reality Check: Windows not affordable for all, either! Which is the reason for
piracy, of course, but Ballmer wouldn't know that, would he? ;)

If you follow the argument, Free (beer) wins. Take that, Ballmer.

